# How to vacuform



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Can anyone help with instructions on how to vacuform parts like windshields or complete cars?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Somewhere a year or so ago I went through the entire process I used for vacuforming my AMG brand bodies. I don't know what the pruning rate is for this board but if someone could find that, great. If not in a day or two I'll redo the tutorial I did for you. You basicly need an airbox with a frame or rack, a vacuum source, a heat source and suitable forming material. The process is simple once you get the hang of it. I have made a few thousand vacuformed HO bodies over the last 25+ years, a lot of the guys here were running my products last summer with pretty good success. A few of the bodies I made more than15 years ago are still being raced. I may get back to it shortly, but resin casting seems to be a lot more popular in the subjects I'm currently racing.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

A airplane modeler friend (he assembles and collects airplanes - static - at small scales like HO or 1/100) was telling me he does his plane canopies and some odd stuff with very simple heating of clear plastic by candle and just lets it "droop" over the original.
No rack no vacuums. Just heating and gravity.

Does this work for simple stuff?


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

micro marks has a book on the subject. www.micromark.com i think.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

i have the book, pretty informative.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is the Pete AMG vac for article, but the pictures are missing.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=180896


----------

